# Wasserkühler im Selbstbau



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juni 2009)

*Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Hallo Wakü-Liebhaber. 

In den letzten tagen bin ich dabei ein weiteren Wasserkühler für mein System zu bauen. Und zwar sollen jetzt die Spannungwandler gekühlt werden. 
Habe schon den Southbridge Kühler und den CPUkühler selbst gebaut und funktioniert bestens. Das letzte Wakü-Projekt wird dann noch das Netzteil Wassergekühlt. Hier ein Bild wie es in mein CPU-Kühler aussieht: 
Dies ist ein Bild von mein Reserve-Kühler, also dieser ist leicht angerostet und es fehlen noch 8 Löcher für die Befestigung der deckplatte. 
Die Abmasse des kühlers sind 68mm x 76mm x 11.5mm+5mm Abdeckplatte. 
Durch die Abmasse passt dieser auf jede CPU ohne entfernen der Halterung des CPU Standard-kühlers. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man ein Bild wo einer meiner kühler, die dichtung drauf ist. Die Deckplatte ist aus 5mm dicken Stahl der Pulverbeschichtet ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier ist ein Bild von mein Southbridgekühler, der wird noch geschliffen und lackiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also weiter geht es erst mal mit dem Selbstbau des kühlers für die Spannungwandler. 
Das wichtigste Werkzeug der letzten Tage: el. Pendel Fuchsschwanz 
ohne den hätte ich das nicht geschafft.

Hier ein paar Bilder der letzten Tage.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider in der Eile schief gesägt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hilft nur: Absägen und neu anfangen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach 8 Stunden Sägen, dann wollte das Sägeblatt auch nicht mehr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und endlich die Ecke ausgeklinkt. Mit taten die Arme weh und die Maschine war sehr heiß geworden, aber sie ging noch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Die weiteren Schritte sind: 
Von der einen Seite wird ein Loch mit 6.5mm Durchmesser hineingebohrt und von oben werden 2 weitere Löcher hineingeboren mit Durchmesser von 8.5mm. 
dann wird von der einen Seite M8 und von oben 2x 1/4" Gewinde hineingeschnitten. Danach werden alle Flächen geschliffen und die untere wird feingeschliffen. Siehe Skizze:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maschine (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Ich hoffe mal du bist gerade dabei die Bilder im Forum hochzuladen 
Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt wie es nacher ausgeht


----------



## micky12 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Willst du mal Fotos von deinen anderen selbstgebauten Kühlern machen? *g* find die Idee und die Umsetzung cool  viele wären wahrscheinlich zu faul dafür


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*



maschine schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal du bist gerade dabei die Bilder im Forum hochzuladen
> Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt wie es nacher ausgeht


Es sind doch 10 bilder zu sehen oder??
Ich mache morgen weiter Story und Bilder folgen dazu.


micky12 schrieb:


> Willst du mal Fotos von deinen anderen selbstgebauten Kühlern machen? *g* find die Idee und die Umsetzung cool  viele wären wahrscheinlich zu faul dafür


Ja mache noch bilder von den anderen Kühlern, denn ich muss sowie so den Rechner noch zerlegen um alles einzubauen. Danke für das lob.
Mein Nachteil ist, ich muss es selber machen denn für AMD-Chipsatz 790X-SB600 bekommt man keine Wasserkühler.


----------



## z3rb (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

 sehr geile idee


----------



## computertod (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

geile Idee, inspiriert mich
ich glaub ich mach meine Kühler auch selber, Material und Maschinen stehen zu verfügung und kann ich besorgen


----------



## maschine (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Es sind doch 10 bilder zu sehen oder??


Jetzt ja, aber bevor du den Post editiert hast war da nur ein Bild zu sehen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Ja sorry habe den Fehler bemerkt. 
Hier sind neue Bilder und weiter Infos.  
Hatte heute mit weiteren Problemen zu kämpfen aber hatte meistens eine Lösung dazu. 
Die Handbohrmaschine hat beste Arbeit geleistet, die auch als Ständerbohrmaschine zum Einsatz kam. Dabei musst sie ganz schön schwitzen, ich aber auch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man die Bohrer die zum Einsatz kamen, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber darauf achten das der Freiwinkel des Bohrers etwas größer ist, denn somit schneidet er besser.
Dies kann man hier nachlesen:
http://www.fusing.ch/index.php?m1=m1420&c1=c14251&c2=c14252&c3=c14253&c4=c14254
Und immer daran denken ausreichend kühlen und schmieren beim Bohren, dazu kann ich empfehlen, entweder sehr flüssiges Öl oder petroleum. 

Wenn man das nicht macht, wird der Bohrer so heiss(wie bei mir), dass sogar das Öl und Teer(vom letzten Einsatz) verdampft. Wie man das hier sieht, hat es sich schon verflüssigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch Wichtig immer vorkörnen damit der Bohrer nicht verläuft und das Loch dann ganz wo anders ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiterer Tipp, mit kleinen Bohrer vorbohren und danach fertigbohren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider wollte die Bohrmaschine hier nicht mehr weiterbohren(da fehlte wo die Leistung, 600W waren da zu wenig) und das Werkstück, mit Bohrer und Schraubstock waren kochend heiss. Da habe ich mich entschlossen, nicht weiter zu bohren, denn ein Bohrerbruch oder das Risiko des durchbrennen der Maschine war mir zu hoch. Außerdem kommt da nur M8 Gewinde und Schraube hinein zum Abdichten des Loches. 

Und hier habe ich auch erst vorgebohrt, morgen werden die Löcher dann fertiggestellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiniMe1978 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

wirkt sehr rustikal


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*



MiniMe1978 schrieb:


> wirkt sehr rustikal



Ist ja noch nicht fertig. Wird dann Schwarz lackiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> und das Werkstück, mit Bohrer und Schraubstock waren kochend heiss.



Hast du mal drüber nachgedacht, mit nem bißchen Wasser zu arbeiten?
Ich mach das zwar in erster Linie um Staub&Späne zu binden (blöd, wenn man keinen Arbeitsraum hat), aber es hilft auch, übermäßigen Temperaturanstieg zu vermeiden.


----------



## MiniMe1978 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

finds aber gut selber hand anzulegen. wenn ich die maschinen oder bekannte mit einer firma hätte würde ich wohl auch mal schauen was machbar ist


----------



## exa (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

bohrmilch wäre wohl mal angesagt^^


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Kühlen wäre wirklich nicht schlecht gewesen dan bleibt der bohrer auch länger scharf


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du mal drüber nachgedacht, mit nem bißchen Wasser zu arbeiten?
> Ich mach das zwar in erster Linie um Staub&Späne zu binden (blöd, wenn man keinen Arbeitsraum hat), aber es hilft auch, übermäßigen Temperaturanstieg zu vermeiden.





exa schrieb:


> bohrmilch wäre wohl mal angesagt^^





master11 schrieb:


> Kühlen wäre wirklich nicht schlecht gewesen dan bleibt der bohrer auch länger scharf



Also Bohrmilch ist nicht gut, da das kupfer im spänekanal vom Bohrer verkleben könnte und dann frisst sich der Bohrer fest und das wars dann.
Kupfer ist keine leicht sache (bin zerspanner vom beruf). Ein Bohrer hält bis zu 800°C aus, also das heiss werden ist nur schlecht für mich, da ich das werkstück nicht berühern konnte.
Ausserdem hatte ich im text geschrieben:
Und immer daran denken ausreichend kühlen und schmieren beim Bohren, dazu kann ich empfehlen, entweder sehr flüssiges Öl oder petroleum.
Heute aben gibt es neue Bilder und text dazu.


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

na da bin ich mal gespannt drauf


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

So Heute habe ich mal weiter gearbeitet und wie es kommen mag, habe ich mir wieder ein Fehler erlaubt, aber dazu komme ich später noch einmal drauf.

Also ich habe alles fertig gebohrt und für das Gewindeschneiden vorher die löchen eine Fase verpasst. Was auch ganz gut klappte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann Gewinde schneiden verlief auch ganz ohne Probleme.

Hier sieht man die Gewindeschneider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier in aktion. Ganz wichtig!!!! Schmiermittel nicht vergessen und noch wichtig ist beim Gewindeschneiden darauf achten das der Gewindeschneider Rechtwinklig zum werkstück ist. Beim Scheiden vom Gewinde eine 3/4 umdrehung vorwärts schneiden und eine 1/4 umdrehung zurück um die Späne zu brechen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier sieht man das fertige Gewinde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier begradige ich gerade die Oberfläche. Feilen macht ja soo spaß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann habe ich die Oberfläche erst einmal leicht Beschliffen, mit sandpapier k700.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Jetzt kommt das große  . 
Habe ein Fehler gemacht. Die verkehrte Seite Gebohrt. 
Siehe Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hilft nur noch absägen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber habe schon ein Plan: 2 Haltebleche aus Stahl werden dann die ganze sache sichern. Das sollte dann wie folgt aussehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*



> Feilen macht ja soo spaß



das darf ich erstmal 3 monate lang machen^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Juli 2009)

master11 schrieb:


> das darf ich erstmal 3 monate lang machen^^


Habe ich auch hinter mir, musste das über 6 monate machen. Aber dafür weis man wie es richtig geht. immer Positiv sehen.

So habe die nicht benötigten Löcher, mit 2K-Kleber und einer schraube verschlossen. Dass muss jetzt noch 24h trocknen. Dann werden die Schraubenköpfe abgesägt, glattgefeilt und danach geschliffen.
Dazu gibt es natürlich noch bilder. Leider War das mal ein Fesplatten-Wasserkühler, aber diesen habe ich für mein Mainboard umgebaut, das der zu schwer war für festplatten und PC-Gehäuse. Aber dafür findet man genug einsatz für den Rest des Kupferblocks.


----------



## Speed-E (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Sehr schön, sehr schön.  Dein Projekt treibt mich doch ein wenig an, weiter zu machen. 
Ich konstruieren gerade (oder habe es bis letzte Woche) einen Fusion-Block für mein X58-Brett. Hatte aber bei dem Wetter kein Lust. (Die Faulheit hat gesiegt).  Allerdings werde ich ihn auf der CNC-Fräse fertigen. Feilen ist nicht so meine Stärke. 

Ich bin mal auf das End-Ergebniss gespannt und sage "weiter so." 

Tip: 
1. Bei Kupfer oder Alu oder Messing, scharfe Werkzeuge benutzen. Die müssen richtig schneiden. Ist bei Stahl z.B. nicht ganz so wichtig. 

2. Wenn du keine Emulsion oder Petrolium zuhause hast, kühl mit Spiritus. Hört sich komisch an, funktioniert aber 1a und gibt klasse Oberflächen. 
Man sollte allerdings nicht unbedigt dabei rauchen. 
Keine Angst, so schnell brennt das nicht, weil die Zündtemperatur eigentlich nicht erreicht wird.     


MfG Speed-E


----------



## Nucleus (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Tolle Arbeit 

Ich wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß, und sehr viel Geduld 

Mein Abo ist Dir sicher!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Sehr schön, sehr schön.  Dein Projekt treibt mich doch ein wenig an, weiter zu machen.
> Ich konstruieren gerade (oder habe es bis letzte Woche) einen Fusion-Block für mein X58-Brett. Hatte aber bei dem Wetter kein Lust. (Die Faulheit hat gesiegt).  Allerdings werde ich ihn auf der CNC-Fräse fertigen. Feilen ist nicht so meine Stärke.
> 
> Ich bin mal auf das End-Ergebniss gespannt und sage "weiter so."
> ...


Eine CNC-Fräse hätte ich auch gerne, aber kein geld dafür.
zu1. Bohrer schleife ich selber, bin Zerspaner und musste das in der lehre 1 monat lang machen. Wenn die stumpf werden, einfach neu anschleifen fertig und weiter gehts. 
zu 2. ich habe wasser genommen, zum schluss.  Mit der Zange in ein eimer Wasser geworfen und gut ist.  Bis jetzt lief ja einiges sehr gut. Morgen geht es weiter.



Nucleus schrieb:


> Tolle Arbeit
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß, und sehr viel Geduld
> 
> Mein Abo ist Dir sicher!


Danke. Danke. Freue mich über alle tollen nachrichten.


----------



## hotfirefox (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Ich finds klasse was du da machst


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Werde es weiterverfolgen! [ABO]

Hast du auch die Möglichkeit, die Temparaturunterschiede aufzuzeigen wenn du fertig bist?


----------



## Derber-Shit (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Ich hab auch abonniert.

Saubere Arbeit bis jetzt. 

Ja, Temp-Unterschiede würd ich auch gerne sehen...


----------



## al_bundy (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

krasse scheise, mit dieser config hab ich auch angefangen kühler zu bauen. das is doch ne black und decker bohrmaschine wa^^. ich hab mich mit den thema weiter auseinandergesetzt und inzwischen sieht das so aus.




bei interesse kann ich selbstredend auch einen thread erstellen und einige highlights vorstellen. auch bzgl. der maschinen und hinsichtlich der erstellung der kühler etwas sagen.

ps: wieder werden die bilder nicht angezeigt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Sehr schön! Wenn http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/60576-der-kuehler-mod-bilderthread.html wieder geöffnet werden sollte, würde ich gerne Bilder davon darin sehen!

EDIT: Und ja, wir wollen sehen wie du ihn gebaut hast!


----------



## al_bundy (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

ich glaub das wird krass. wieviel pix kann man denn maximal in einen beitrag posten? ich glaub ich kriege über 100 pix zusammen, hab auch schon nen paar gebaut. würd da diesbzgl. mir lieber auch nen eigenen thread erstellen wollen.

was mich allerdings noch brennend interessiert ist, wie füge ich die bilder ein sofass ihr sie sehen könnt? immo sehe ich nur nen link wo man drauf klciken muss bei den von mir verfasten post. und das passt leider nicht wirklich inne welt -.-


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Bitte schön: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Und ein eigener Thread macht Sinn! Bis zu 15 Bilder passen in einen post, aber dann einfach noch ein paar leere post´s als Picdumps erstellen und du hast genug Bilderslots


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

@al_bundy

also so wie der kühler ausschaut hast du sicher ne cnc gesteuerte fräse


----------



## GoZoU (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

So wie die Kühler aussehen macht er das nicht nur rein privat. Al du denkst bitte daran, dass hier kommerzielle Werbung verboten ist 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## al_bundy (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

so, jetz sind die bidler schonmal da, aber nebeneinander obwohl ich sie untereinander geschrieben habe. wieso is das so O_o. und wenn ich direkt auf den bilderbutton klicke funzt das nich, dann sieht man hier im forum nur einen link -.-


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Wo sind sie denn?


----------



## al_bundy (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

auf seite 3, aber um das hier mal nich zuzuspammen schreib ich dir ma ne pm^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*



al_bundy schrieb:


> so, jetz sind die bidler schonmal da, aber nebeneinander obwohl ich sie untereinander geschrieben habe. wieso is das so O_o. und wenn ich direkt auf den bilderbutton klicke funzt das nich, dann sieht man hier im forum nur einen link -.-



Ließ dir bitte das verlinkte HowTo durch...
Das Einbetten von externen Bildern wird hier unterbunden. Das es mit l bzw. r Tag möglich ist, sollte gefixt werden.
Bilder, die das Layout sprengen sind im übrigen auch nicht erwünscht - <900 Pixel in der Breite wären sehr wünschenswert.


----------



## Klutten (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

@ Gordon-1979

Es tut mir ja wirklich Leid das auch noch mal für dich zur Sprache bringen zu müssen, aber bitte überarbeite deine Bilder und bette sie mit maximal 900 Pixel Breite ein, wie ruyven_macaran das bereits erwähnt hat.

Ansonsten schon mal Respekt für deine Arbeit. Kühler bauen ist eine fordernde Aufgabe.


----------



## al_bundy (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

die bilder haben eine größe von 640x480. ich habe mir den link durchgelesen und verstanden. aber so wie ich mir das vorstelle funktioniert es leider nicht. darüber hinaus habe ich hier einen äußerst interessanten test den ich hier vorstellen möchte, allerdings gestaltet sich das extrem umständlich aufgrund der verlinkung. mal schauen ob mir da jmd helfen kann das ich es so darstellen kann wie ich mir das vorstelle


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*



al_bundy schrieb:


> krasse scheise, mit dieser config hab ich auch angefangen kühler zu bauen. das is doch ne black und decker bohrmaschine wa^^. ich hab mich mit den thema weiter auseinandergesetzt und inzwischen sieht das so aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool CNC-Fräse was die so alles kann wenn man genug zeit hat passt das schon.


Klutten schrieb:


> @ Gordon-1979
> 
> Es tut mir ja wirklich Leid das auch noch mal für dich zur Sprache bringen zu müssen, aber bitte überarbeite deine Bilder und bette sie mit maximal 900 Pixel Breite ein, wie ruyven_macaran das bereits erwähnt hat.
> 
> Ansonsten schon mal Respekt für deine Arbeit. Kühler bauen ist eine fordernde Aufgabe.


Mache ich die nächten tage. Verspochen.
Danke für die netten nachrichten.


----------



## Speed-E (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Dazu braucht man nicht nur eine CNC-Fräse, sonder auch passende CNC-Software. 

@al_bundy arbeitest du mit Mastercam oder welche Software nutzt du? 



MfG Speed-E


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

ppff und man sollte nicht nur einen pc besitzen sondern auch die software dazu 
Ist ja wohl klar das da ne software dazu gehört

Mastercam ist doch mist da ist sogar shopmill besser 
aber lieber solidworks ist einfacher und man kann damit mitlerweile ja auch cnc programme erstellen, aber wenn der das nicht grad geschäftlich macht denke ich eher er wird das direkt an der cnc programmieren

kommt aber natürlich auch drauf an was er für ne steuerung an der fräse hat


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Dazu braucht man nicht nur eine CNC-Fräse, sonder auch passende CNC-Software.
> 
> @al_bundy arbeitest du mit Mastercam oder welche Software nutzt du?
> 
> ...



Ich brauch nur die CNC fräse, kann das auch ohne software.


----------



## al_bundy (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

da bin ich aber gespannt^^. nen paar hundert zeilen mit hand schreiben is schon krass. brauch man viel kafee und kippen^^


----------



## Speed-E (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Ich programmiere zu 95% auch alles mit der Hand, aber nur weil wir ewig Probleme mit dem Post-Prozessor der Software haben. 

Trotzdem ist es bei komplexen Konturen mit Software einfacher. 

Nur wenn ich dann die Computerprogramme auf Fehler durchsuchen muss krieg ich einen Knall.


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

@Gordon-1979

Als du die halterung absägen mußtest, warum hast du nicht einfach auf der anderen Seite, nicht wieder je ein Stück angelötet? mit hartlöten sollte das doch halten?

PS: wenn ich soviel Zeit hätte, würde ich das auch machen.

PPS: ich kenn das mit dem Feilen, habe ich auch durch.

Mach weiter so.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

So leute, nach langen und mehrmaligen auseinander und zuammenbau des PCs bin ich nun fertig. endlich.

Also, ich habe meinen beiden kühler abgebaut und mit ein Bandschleifer und feines sandpapier , alle flächen ausser unten abgeschliffen. Und danach schwarz Matt lackiert. Wo ich mit den Ergebniss sehr zufrieden bin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die unteren flächen habe ich nach den lackieren mit 750k sanpapier feingeschliffen.
So und nun, da ich bei den kühler für die spannungwandler hatte ich ja die halterung abgesägt. Da hatte ich eine weitere Idee: habe mir aus 0.5mm dickes verzinntes Stahlblech ein Paar halterungen gebogen die auch bestens passen und dank seitlicher kanten, kann der Kühler nicht verrutschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich mir noch ein 90x90 Lüfter vorgenommen den käfig entfernt und diesen dann auf ein 120iger Radi geklebt mit Roten LEDs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier sieht man alles im einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Klasse Projeckt. Da machst du dir riesiege Mühe. Wie sehen die Temps aus?


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Endlich fertig.  Und tolle Arbeit, einfach klasse.  

Temps würden mich auch ma interessieren.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Temp sind: vorher 38°C am standart-kühler und jetzt 28°C mit wasserkühler. Cool oder???


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Sau geil! Da lohnt sich der aufwand ja extrem!!! Nur noch geil.... Meinen übelsten respekt!!!


----------



## QZA (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

LOL bin mal gestannt wie aussieht hinterher


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Hie leute danke erst mal für die netten nachrichten. Seit dem kühlen der Spannungswandler und meinen neuen 120iger kühler läuft mein PC besser und bei 3DMark2006 habe fast 300 Punkte dazu bekommen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

sau gut.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Mein nächstes Projekt wird sein das netzteil wasser zu kühlen.
Sollte ja nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## 0Martin21 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

ab ist wasser damit!


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

naja, nts sind waküd eig. ziemlich unnütz. da sie nur das wasser unnötig aufheitzen. also ich meine damit, dass es im grunde sinnlos is aber trotzdem interessant wie du es anstellen wirst. freue mich schon drauf!


----------



## al_bundy (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

je nach netzteil würde ich es nicht empfehlen da bauteile vorhanden sind die den luftstrom des lüfters benötigen. die bauteile kacken ab 85°C ab. bei diversen hochwertigen netzteilen sind andere teile verbaut, da kann man machen da die bauteile erst ab 125°C abkacken. ansonsten ganz einfache geschichte. transen rauslöten, kühlkörper fräsen bissle was schrauben und den kram wieder einlöten. das geilste is eben die unbekümmerte ruhe^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Ggf. vielleicht auch auf Isolierung und Induktion achten...
Ich bitte jedenfalls darum, alle Pläne vorab hier reinzustellen, dann können wir später wenigstens abschätzen, was man besser sein lässt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Info setzt ich rein. Weil ich immer in voraus Plane. Habe schon öfters an Netzteile gebastelt und ich weis die sind extrem gefährlich, denn hatte schon mal ein el. schlag von eins bekommen. Hatte vor den hauptkühler des netzteiles zu ersetzten, und lüfter bleiben erhalten bei mein trust 570W dual netzteil. Habe ein paar bilder angehangen, wie ich es ungefähr vor habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Na wenn das mal nicht nach CT100 aussieht...

Ersetzen des Hauptkühlers ist, wie erwähnt, mit dem Problem gekoppelt, ein Netzteil zu finden, bei dem dieser frei von jeglicher Spannung ist.
Wenn du ohnehin den Lüfter drinn lässt, enfällt mir auch irgendwie der Sinn der ganzen Sache - Adrenalinkick?


----------



## Speed-E (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Hey das hat ja so einen nostalgischen Touch.   Sieht wirklich nett aus. Das sollte man noch das NT-Gehäuse aus Acryl/Polycarbonat/Makrolon bauen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Ich werde bilder und eine Umbauzeichnung, vor den änderndes NT noch hierein stellen. Ausserdem werde ich alle Kupferteile die ich einbaue mit 5-Schichten Schwarzlack lackieren. Und die kühlkörper werde ich vorher mit ein Multimessgerät, alle spannungen vorher prüfen.


----------



## peppie (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Hut ab,Hut ab.
Mir fehlen die Worte für so eine geile Arbeit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Danke danke. 
Später mache ich noch mehr.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Leute habe noch ein casecon vor. wo mein PC in ein altes schränkchen hinein kommt. Dazu werde ich noch ein tagebuch anlegen.


----------



## suction (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Jo nett schlecht Hoffe nur das de beim einstecken nicht tot neben dem Netzteil liegst und das ist mein Ernst. Ich weisse nur darauf hin das dies ein Netzteil ist und bei jeglichem Fehlerfall zu Herzkammerflimmern und zum Tot kommen kann nach bereits 2 Sekunden!! Wenn manns überlebt haben sollte und mann nicht das nächste Krankenhaus aufsucht kann es zu weiteren schönen Dingen kommen. Daher das Teil nur als Anschaumaterial verwenden.

Hier noch ein Link für alle die gerne in bestehenden elektrischen Anlagen rumbasteln:

Stromunfall ? Wikipedia


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

@suction, wenn du gesehen hättest was er schon alles gebaut hat, dann hättest du nicht so viel angst! außerden fäst er doch nicht das Netzteil an beim einstecken. Zudem denke ich das er das vorher noch ein mal durch mist.


----------



## suction (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Jo war ja nicht schlecht gemeint Ich bin aber als Fachpersonal dazu angehalten wenn Ich sowas sehe die Leute darüber aufzuklären.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*



suction schrieb:


> Jo nett schlecht Hoffe nur das de beim einstecken nicht tot neben dem Netzteil liegst und das ist mein Ernst. Ich weisse nur darauf hin das dies ein Netzteil ist und bei jeglichem Fehlerfall zu Herzkammerflimmern und zum Tot kommen kann nach bereits 2 Sekunden!! Wenn manns überlebt haben sollte und mann nicht das nächste Krankenhaus aufsucht kann es zu weiteren schönen Dingen kommen. Daher das Teil nur als Anschaumaterial verwenden.
> 
> Hier noch ein Link für alle die gerne in bestehenden elektrischen Anlagen rumbasteln:
> 
> Stromunfall ? Wikipedia


Also habe schon öfters ein el. Schlag bekommen, auch vom netzteil.
Danke und ist sehr nett für den hinweis, aber habe schon öfters ein netzteil zerlegt und lebe immernoch. Ich weis, das dass teil Strom über mehrere Tage speichern kann, deswegen benutze ich auch Gummihandschuhe. Und ich vermeide es die Pufferkondensatoren zu berühern.


0Martin21 schrieb:


> @suction, wenn du gesehen hättest was er schon alles gebaut hat, dann hättest du nicht so viel angst! außerden fäst er doch nicht das Netzteil an beim einstecken. Zudem denke ich das er das vorher noch ein mal durch mist.


Jo ich messe alles vorher durch bevor ich das netzteil an den PC anschliesse, denn ich habe für die nächsten jahre kein geld für neuteile.


----------



## rabit (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

Heftig echt gute Arbeit


----------



## ole88 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

als erstes klasse arbeit hast du da gemacht, musss man auch mal drauf kommen, und beim selbstgemachten macht des mehr spaß es zu betrachten, jaja typisch wir männer hauptsache selbst gemacht dann is s gut^^

aber mal zum NT, du musst nicht unbedingt daneben stehen oder es anfassen es reicht auch nur die nähe einer stromquelleund du kannst sterben bzw. kammerflimmern etc. bekommen, nennt sich lichtbogen das ganze, kennt ja jeder. deshalb sollte man einer person die am boden liegt (stromunfall) sich nicht nähern sondern warten bis der strom abgeschaltet ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*



rabit schrieb:


> Heftig echt gute Arbeit


Danke.


ole88 schrieb:


> als erstes klasse arbeit hast du da gemacht, musss man auch mal drauf kommen, und beim selbstgemachten macht des mehr spaß es zu betrachten, jaja typisch wir männer hauptsache selbst gemacht dann is s gut^^
> 
> aber mal zum NT, du musst nicht unbedingt daneben stehen oder es anfassen es reicht auch nur die nähe einer stromquelleund du kannst sterben bzw. kammerflimmern etc. bekommen, nennt sich lichtbogen das ganze, kennt ja jeder. deshalb sollte man einer person die am boden liegt (stromunfall) sich nicht nähern sondern warten bis der strom abgeschaltet ist.



Man macht nur einmal solch ein fehler. Daraus habe ich gelernt. und ein gutes messgerät


----------



## stromer007 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*



ole88 schrieb:


> aber mal zum NT, du musst nicht unbedingt daneben stehen oder es anfassen es reicht auch nur die nähe einer stromquelleund du kannst sterben bzw. kammerflimmern etc. bekommen, nennt sich lichtbogen das ganze, kennt ja jeder. deshalb sollte man einer person die am boden liegt (stromunfall) sich nicht nähern sondern warten bis der strom abgeschaltet ist.


Dann muss man aber schon eine sehr hohe Spannung mehrere kV zur Verfügung haben, damit das passiert. (Zumindest wenn ich deinen Post korrekt entschlüsselt habe )


----------



## lehni (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*



stromer007 schrieb:


> Dann muss man aber schon eine sehr hohe Spannung mehrere kV zur Verfügung haben, damit das passiert. (Zumindest wenn ich deinen Post korrekt entschlüsselt habe )





Genau, dieses kann nur bei Hochspannung passieren und nicht bei 230V.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

eigenlich ja. ein lichtbogen ensteht erst bei ca. 28A, die ich zu haue bei 220-230v nicht da habe.


----------



## Bullet123 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

hi ist ja echt intersannt was ihr alles könnt


----------



## ole88 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

oh nach so ner langen zeit postet hier ma wieder wer, ja is schon ganz richtig 230v reichen da nich so ganz.

hast du denn schon für das nt was gebastelt oder auf eis das ganze?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler im Selbstbau*

nee das ist nicht ganz auf Eis, bastle zu zeit an ein Holzgehäuse, was einen 2. Kühler bekommt und eine 2. Pumpe die einen eigenen Kreislauf hat, so das die Graka für sich alleine ist, vielleicht setzt ich dann das Netzteil da mit rein.


----------

